# How to get rid of old tanks?



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to upgrade my 30gal to something around 50-70gal.

But for me to do that, I need to get rid of my small tank first. Does anyone know any fish store that buys old tanks?

Thanks.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not start a "for sale" thread on here, for your tank


----------



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would, but sometimes sales can take quite a while to complete. Looking for a quicker way...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Give a good price and I'm sure someone would pick it up even tonight.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How much would you want for it and what would it come with?


----------



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Aqueon 29 gallon tank with the matching stand and glass top.

200w heater and the hob came with it are still brand new. 

For this at king Ed just last month, but decided to move up on size...


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

You can move anything fast at the right price. I don't think you'll get much of anything on a trade at a store.


----------



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Aqueon 29 gallon tank with the matching stand and glass top.

200w heater and the hob came with it are still brand new. 

For this at king Ed just last month, but decided to move up on size...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd definitely price it to sell on here man, you'll get more bang for your buck, even if you can pull off a trade it'd be worth your while.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

hi there, i asent you a pm


----------

